
Cyclecar - Hooke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclecar
======
aasasd
After the WW2, cheap commercial cars were in demand in Europe, so Italy had
small pickups or vans such as Piaggio Ape or Innocenti Lambro that are based
on Vespa and Lambretta scooters (which happen to be initially designed by the
same guy). You can see lots of them in 50s Italian movies. Updated models are
still sold or produced in India.

Later on, microcars are pretty much scooters or bikes with cabs. These days,
some ultra-lightweight sports cars such as Polaris Slingshot may be registered
as motorcycles due to having practically no safety features expected from a
car (in the US, there's also an ‘autocycle’ option for three-wheeled
vehicles).

~~~
aasasd
Btw, if you look up ‘microcar’ and browse one of the dedicated websites,
plenty of fun is to be had. (Image search seems to be occupied by newer
models.)

------
jandeboevrie
Or, if you want to buy one right now:
[http://en.velomobiel.nl/](http://en.velomobiel.nl/) \- both three and four
wheel versions. Using it myself to cycle 60km a day to work in any type of
weather with normal clothes.

~~~
Koffiepoeder
I'm not sure that this is the same, if you read the wikipedia article

> A cyclecar was a type of small, lightweight and inexpensive car [..] The
> purpose of cyclecars was to fill a gap in the market between the motorcycle
> and the car.

These were motorized cars, but just small versions, as far as I can
understand. The velomobiel is entirely human powered.

------
smcameron
See also: Cyclekarts
[https://www.cyclekarts.com/](https://www.cyclekarts.com/)

~~~
tomcam
Thank you. I love learning about new subcultures like this.

------
sytse
A modern implement would be the Dutch Carver
[https://www.motorauthority.com/news/1029074_carver-one-
tilt-...](https://www.motorauthority.com/news/1029074_carver-one-tilt-car-to-
return-with-electric-power)

------
Tepix
If you are interested in vehicles with pedals that protect you from the rain
but aren‘t overlooked as easily as velomobiles, look through this German forum
thread:

[https://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php?threads/ein-
rege...](https://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php?threads/ein-regenpedelec-
für-schlechtes-wetter-konstruieren.27925/)

------
lazylizard
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bajaj_Qute](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bajaj_Qute)

------
rmason
There's Elio Motors with a three wheel 84 mpg 3 cylinder car. Elio Motors
bought a GM plant in Louisiana and has over 60,000 orders for it. Production
was supposed to start in 2018, then 2019 and now all they're saying is 'soon'.

[https://www.eliomotors.com/](https://www.eliomotors.com/)

~~~
Jemm
Nice but does not seem to be shipping yet.

------
hawkesnest
Interesting. I wonder if we could get Kei Cars more common in North America if
there were sufficient incentives.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kei_car](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kei_car)

------
pgreenwood
Reminds of the Messerschmitt KR200 from the 50s and 60s:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerschmitt_KR200](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerschmitt_KR200)

~~~
aasasd
Kabinenroller is a sort of a precursor to microcars of the 70s when afaik more
models started appearing, instead of straight-up cabs-on-scooters of the
40s/50s. Notably, ‘Kabinenroller’ means precisely ‘scooter with cabin’.

It was also featured as Sam Lowry's car in ‘Brazil’:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=iTYUPuZGbes](https://youtube.com/watch?v=iTYUPuZGbes)

